# YS240 Ricky Might sell



## Bigsnapper (Oct 16, 2018)

I have a Ys240 Ricky that i might want to sell. Is there folks out there that might like to Buy it? Runs great very well taken care of bought a newer model. Let me know thanks


----------



## Bigsnapper (Oct 16, 2018)

Bigsnapper said:


> I have a Ys240 Ricky that i might want to sell. Is there folks out there that might like to Buy it? Runs great very well taken care of bought a newer model. Let me know thanks


----------



## Bigsnapper (Oct 16, 2018)

Ok I would like to sell, any one out there be interested let me know i can also post some pictures if interested. very clean in North Dakota


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

deliver? and how much buddy?


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Bigsnapper said:


> I have a Ys240 Ricky that i might want to sell. Is there folks out there that might like to Buy it? Runs great very well taken care of bought a newer model.


I would certainly like a newer model! What year?


----------



## Bigsnapper (Oct 16, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> deliver? and how much buddy?


looking st $650.00 for it and what is your location?? thanks


----------



## Bigsnapper (Oct 16, 2018)

cpchriste said:


> I would certainly like a newer model! What year?


It is a 1992 Ricky. Thanks


----------



## Yamaha blue (Dec 30, 2021)

Bigsnapper said:


> Ok I would like to sell, any one out there be interested let me know i can also post some pictures if interested. very clean in North Dakota


Hi, I am interested in your Yamaha Ricky snowblower. I would pay your asking price. I like in Freedom Wi. Near Green Bay . I will pay and set up shipping . Please message back or you can call or text me at 1 (920)960-0761 thanks much. Keith


----------



## Bigsnapper (Oct 16, 2018)

This is now sold Thanks


----------

